# Game #46 (1/31): Los Angeles Lakers @ Boston Celtics



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers - Celtics Preview*
> 
> 
> With his one-game suspension out of the way, Kobe Bryant will try to help the Los Angeles Lakers snap a season-high three-game losing streak Wednesday when they visit the Boston Celtics.
> ...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It feels like forever since we've won. Im ready!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Please take care of the Free Throws, even if you can't rebound. It is called free for one reason, it is free.
The game vs. San Antonio, we missed 13 free throws and lost by 2.
The game vs. Knicks we missed 7 out of 17 free throws and lost by 5.
So we have been losing games on free throws.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This loosing streaks gotta end...and i say it ends tonight! Kobe's back..no excuses!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Game Threads these days make me want to cry:sad:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yo KOBE! pls drop your frustration against the Celtics and drop 50 tonight. TY.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

G.Green on #24?!? I'll have to give this on a look, I'm sure #24 will be in a angry mood of not being able to play last night


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yo KOBE! pls drop your frustration against the Celtics and drop 50 tonight. TY.


dude I was going to say the same thing. Won't surprise me if he drops 60 on lucky charm


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers will win. I guarantee it. Kobe's coming out and he'll dominate this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is sticking with the plan, get everyone involved. Decent start.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im praying for a win


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our role guys are tanking, no confidence. Farmar is really irritating me.he's not aggressive at all now. We have played almost 3 minutes in the 2nd period and haven't scored. I just can't believe how much the guys are grinding now. Kobe gonna have to open this thing up. heck with the laying back we don't play good enough defense for him to defer. 

He can overwhelm a team like the celtics by himself. 

To heck with the gameplan.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh jeez


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pathetic, just pathetic. Up by only 2. Hard to imagine we could be grinding like this.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It's all about Bynum. If he plays well (which he is not right now) the Lakers win. SImple as that until Kwame comes back to take some pressure off of Bynum


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

A Shammond sighting oh no .


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If Lakers want to end the skid, the only solution lies is letting Kobe be Kobe.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush Parker is good for only first five minutes of the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I haven't been part of the we suck train but I might have to buy me a ticket. I just don't see any confidence out of the team right now and with Phil Jackson sitting like a bump on the log how are we gonna find the energy.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And what is wrong with Lamar so far.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers seriously needs to make a trade before the deadline. We need someone who can rebound, or shoot or defend.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> If Lakers want to end the skid, the only solution lies is letting Kobe be Kobe.


I believe this because I just think we need a jumpstart of energy. 

I really think we miss Luke's creativity and kwame's defense and athleticism. Bynum has more smoothness offensively but Kwame has the athleticism that makes the game easier.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i got nba league pass and....god this celtics guy is the biggest ****ing fairweathered announcer ive ever heard...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We need more Ronny he actually hustles all the time. . Someone wake up Odom he needs a Red Bull.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i got nba league pass and....god this celtics guy is the biggest ****ing fairweathered announcer ive ever heard...


I'm watching league pass as well, come on man you gotta love Heinsohn he's the alltime homer in the history of homers. I love listening to him whine its refreshing. 

He's got Stu Lantz beat by alittle though only alittle.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> We need more Ronny he actually hustles all the time. . Someone wake up Odom he needs a Red Bull.


We don't want him to fly , do we?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Lakers need get healthy fast because they look confused and Phil just does not know how to get aggressive. They need Avery Johnson as coach just for this road trip.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is saying you all have missed your part, let me miss mine from the FTs, but he is playing good. The only reason lakers are leading so far.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we are playing horribly....yet were up by 10...the Cs must not be so good


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KB24 close to getting triple double. 33 points, 8 reb.s 8 assists, with 4 minutes to go.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobes knees are ok I think.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Good game, Kobe with 43 points, 7-9 3s and 8, rebounds and 8 assists.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Good game, Kobe with 43 points, 7-9 3s and 8, rebounds and 8 assists.


eh, he could have played better.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we end the 3 game losing streak 111-98 the celtics are in heaps of trouble right now despite our "poor performance" this was tge celts THIRTEENTH straight loss and one of those streaks was ended against the lakers, not tonight


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe single handidly won this game. Gerald Green got caught a lesson. He got eaten alive. 

But thank Goodness for Kobe he won this by himself.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

wow. Nice dunk at the end of the game by Kobe!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol at CELTIC fans chanting MVP for Kobe a LAKER!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MVP chants for Kobe in Boston?! Wow...I love it!

Good win...we needed it.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

woo hoo x1000


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why did the Boston fans chant MVP for Kobe, now Stupid Jackson will ban Kobe from playing at Boston next year. Remember NY chanted MVP last year and Stupid Jackson was so jealous he banned Kobe this year.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a game! Kobe was on fiiiiiiiiire.

That dunk was like riest:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> MVP chants for Kobe in Boston?! Wow...I love it!


Larry Bird is rollin' over in his grave.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yikes! Kobe came back with the vengeance. That was awesome.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Brandon Real said:


> Larry Bird is rollin' over in his grave.


lol man, last time i check Bird is still alive and the one who should roll his eyes is Red


----------



## Brandon Real (Mar 14, 2006)

nguyen_milan said:


> lol man, last time i check Bird is still alive and the one who should roll his eyes is Red



There was a touch of Charles Barkley in my post.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Speaking of which, are we gonna get to see Sir Charles race Dick Bavetta at the All-Star game. That would be awesome.


----------

